# Where to buy local (surrey) fluval o rings.



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

My fluval is less then a year old, the other day when i did a bi monthly clean of the filter, when i put the lid back on, it didn't seal and i woke to a puddle of water (luckily i had a small ice cream bucket under it) I tried using vasiline on the ring, but every time i take off the lid it's worse. No visible cracks or deformities, but thought it was worth the shot. Does anyone know where it can be bought locally. I'm 3 days without it. I turn it on every 24 hrs for an hr, then empty the bucket. lol Luckily i have an HOB filter on it as well.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

What fluval filter is it Rogers usually has that stuff. R u sure the ring is sitting properly ?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does it seem too big? Sometimes throwing it in the freezer for a couple hours will help shrink it back up long enough to put it back together properly. Most store should carry the replacement ring.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a fluval 206. To be honest, it seems perfectly fine, but i can't see any other reason for it to leak.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find its always a good idea to use a bit of silicone based gasket lube on rings anytime I have to do a service. Make sure its meant for potable water, i.e. food safe. Keeps the rings from drying out and cracking over time. I agree with you though, after only a year, it should be fine. Could simply be a bad gasket. Sometimes remove it and put it back as it may not be seated properly, or the baskets are just slightly out of alignment too which could interfere with the sealing.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So after all this time, i read on the internet that sometimes if you press to hard on the lid, it will leak, so 6 months of not using it. I gently put on the lid and turned it an and guess what, 2 hrs later, no leak. So leason learned. lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> My fluval is less then a year old, the other day when i did a bi monthly clean of the filter, when i put the lid back on, it didn't seal and i woke to a puddle of water (luckily i had a small ice cream bucket under it) I tried using vasiline on the ring, but every time i take off the lid it's worse. No visible cracks or deformities, but thought it was worth the shot. Does anyone know where it can be bought locally. I'm 3 days without it. I turn it on every 24 hrs for an hr, then empty the bucket. lol Luckily i have an HOB filter on it as well.[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't use Vasiline it's petroleum based and will cause your ring to deform over time, as mentioned by tony1928 use silicone gasket lube that is for potable water and food safe, Roger's aquatics, Paul's aquarium or Fish addicts may have o-ring gaskets for fluval & gasket lube.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

King Ed has the O-rings you are looking for. I had a similiar situation with my fluval 206. Replaced O-ring and leak problem solved.


----------

